# First Impressions New EZM 3



## LegacyC

I received my new Sinn EZM 3 from Watchbuys this week. I have wanted a Sinn watch for a long time. I chose this model because I like the dial and the technologies inside to keep the automatic movement reliable. I very much wanted a tool watch. The bead blast case and flat black dial is a part of this. When I opened the box, the watch seemed very dark. Most people will look at the pictures on the websites which are magnified and clearer than the view the user has of the watch face. The white painting (lume) on the dial is an off white which looks old. The lume is good in the dark. The sapphire crystal is great as is the AR coating.

A big positive for me was the case size. I have a 6.75 inch wrist and the 41 mm case fits great on my wrist. The bezel is marginal at best. It feels like a thin steel stamping and there is play in between the clicks. I think Sinn really needs to upgrade the bezel. I also think drilled lugs should be added because the strap is a close fit in between the lugs. I asked Watchbuys to put a rubber strap with a standard buckle in place of the leather strap which they did for the difference of the cost of the two straps. There was a place in the watch box for a spring bar tool but none was present. It did come with a warranty card and instruction book.

I like the solid case back. I am not so happy with the depth of the markings on the case back. They all seem shallow. One of the markings is the serial number of the watch (important). This may be a result of the bead blast process. The watch keeps good time. I love the left side crown. I was a little nervous setting the time and date as the stem feels fragile when the crown is pulled out to the last position.

All in all I am glad I bought this watch and I will keep it as my daily wearer. It is a very expensive watch for me and I was underwhelmed upon receiving it. I will probably get another Sinn model in the future. I occasionally go to Germany. I may pick one up on my next trip there.


----------



## Sir Harry Flashman

Thank you for such a thorough review. When you have wanted something for so long it can be a let down.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks

I appreciate the honest review. I've considered the EZM series in the past but have always found myself passing on them. I saw a review of the EZM 3 on YouTube and felt that the watch seemed a bit flimsy, especially the bezel and bracelet, which is surprising for what the series is made to do. That being said, I understand their place in SINN's history, especially the EZM 1, and I'm sure others will chime in and attest to their build quality and ruggedness. I'm still intrigued by the EZM 13 because of the 60 minute counter and overall dial setup. I wonder if there's a difference in fit and finish between the chrono EZM and non-chrono EZM's. Post pics when you can.


----------



## LegacyC




----------



## DoctorWolf

I've been drooling over this watch for a while now and haven't bought it yet because I don't really have the funds. But reading your review left me somewhat dazed. I didn't expect the bezel to be sloppy on a watch with such a price tag. I wouldn't be happy with a flimsy crown eiither and the shallow caseback markings is definitely not a plus. This watch looks awesome and I thought it would be rugged and tough as nails. Scary that you're feeling underwhelmed.
Thank you very much for your review but I don't know what to think anymore.


----------



## Sir Harry Flashman

I read somewhere that Sinn bezels are loose intentionally so sand will fall out and not get stuck. Not sure if that is correct

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## radarcontact

I recently bought an EZM3F directly from the Sinn store in Frankfurt. It has the bi-directional rotating besel compared to the EZM3 and I am quite satisfied with the besel action. It has some minimal 'play' but I am not bothered by it at all. I had others (and more expensive watches) which had similar or worse. Terrific watch! My only gripe is that the day is not in red  I've read some reviews in which people recommended the date to be white (more visible) and it appears that Sinn listened and complied.


----------



## tomatoes

I too bought this new a few years ago because of its strangely attractive utilitarian look. At that time I already had a regular U1 in use over 2 yrs. within 24hrs, the ezm 3 suffered 3 nicks in the case and bezel and overall handling of the crown and bezel left me underwhelmed in comparison to the U1. It did not help that the case was slim and felt rather light next to the U1. And with all that marketing about how tough Sinn watches are it didn't seem to tally at all with this particular model, obviously leaving an even more sour taste behind.

in the end I felt it was just best to stick to my U1 and I sold the ezm a couple of months down the road taking a rather substantial hit on resale. I've since remained attracted by its design aesthetic and I still open sale threads on it but as they say, "once bitten, twice shy". I don't think I'll ever revisit it again despite its other merits.


----------



## AusMike

I also have the EZM 3F and love it. Have had it about 18 months and often wear it to work as the clean, black, look goes well with a suit. And more importantly it reminds me of weekend trips in the air. I love the readability as that has been a real plus when I need to quickly glance at the watch while juggling other things in the cockpit.

I find the bezel really solid and comparable to my Seiko Sumo. Overall the 3F is a bit lighter than the Sumo or my Compressor Memovox but that is something I prefer at times.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Good to hear all the input, surprised to hear about the flimsy feel of the bezel, obviously I will have to handle one to form my own opinion - I can sense a GTG brewing.


----------



## Hoppyjr

radarcontact said:


> I recently bought an EZM3F directly from the Sinn store in Frankfurt. It has the bi-directional rotating besel compared to the EZM3 and I am quite satisfied with the besel action. It has some minimal 'play' but I am not bothered by it at all. I had others (and more expensive watches) which had similar or worse. Terrific watch! My only gripe is that the day is not in red  I've read some reviews in which people recommended the date to be white (more visible) and it appears that Sinn listened and complied.


Great watch! Congrats to all of you who own the EZM3 variants.

I owned one for some time and loved it. Like a fool I sold it, but had the opportunity to buy it back a few months later. Then, like a bigger fool I sold it again. . It was in my all-time top 5 watches owned....and I've owned many.

Here's a couple photos. Now I'm going to stand in the corner as punishment for my foolishness.


----------



## jml375

You're right. The bezel play feels cheap on the EZM3. But it wasn't always so. 

I recently purchased my 3rd EZM3, after buying and selling off the previous two. 

3rd time seems to be the charm. I have a low serial (2-digit under 50) and the bezel clicks buttery-smooth like a modern Rolex sub. It feels like it has 120 clicks. 

Had anyone else come across this?


----------



## jml375

I stand corrected. It's 64 clicks.

Unfortunately the video has no sound (thanks Photobucket), but you should see it winds smoothly.


----------



## jml375

Here


----------



## Kanadicken

tomatoes said:


> I too bought this new a few years ago because of its strangely attractive utilitarian look. At that time I already had a regular U1 in use over 2 yrs. within 24hrs, the ezm 3 suffered 3 nicks in the case and bezel and overall handling of the crown and bezel left me underwhelmed in comparison to the U1. It did not help that the case was slim and felt rather light next to the U1. And with all that marketing about how tough Sinn watches are it didn't seem to tally at all with this particular model, obviously leaving an even more sour taste behind.
> 
> in the end I felt it was just best to stick to my U1 and I sold the ezm a couple of months down the road taking a rather substantial hit on resale. I've since remained attracted by its design aesthetic and I still open sale threads on it but as they say, "once bitten, twice shy". I don't think I'll ever revisit it again despite its other merits.


Haha, love this description, it's perfect: "strangely attractive utilitarian look"! This is a watch whose looks have grown on me very slowly. From right out dislike, to maybe it's not that bad, to hey that's pretty awsome. Bit sad to hear some of the problems people have had, and since i've looked into it, I was suprised to see how close the price was to a U1, which would make it a very hard choice for me as I love the lego watch!


----------

